# Have your gall bladder out through your vagina?



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 2, 2007)

I swear.................

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/20/health/20surgery.html?ex=1183521600&en=6f8e9361a09edfe6&ei=5070


----------



## Shosh (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Sandie, I read this article several weeks ago. Nobody believed me when I told them about it. I had my gall bladder removed in an open procedure as a 15 year old. Oh man, nobody knows the pain of having gall stones and attacks of this illness unless they have been through it. It is horrific, as I am sure you would know. Susannah


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 2, 2007)

Wowie zowie. I'm not sure how I feel about the vagina being cut open -- particularly if a woman is planning to give birth in the future. Those muscles already need to do a lot of stretching and are put under a lot of strain during pushing. My other concern is how far away the gall bladder is from the vagina. I mean, an appendix? Sure, it's at least close by. But they have to go rummaging through a lot of tissue to get to that gall bladder. Yipes! But hey, always good to look at new options, right?


----------

